# FR: I wish I knew



## ThomasK

Comment est-ce vous traduiriez cette phrase (qui se traduit en néerlandais : "_Ik wou _[voudrais (voulais ?)] _dat ik wist_..")?  J'assume que vous direz: "Je voudrais le savoir moi-même" - ou ... ??? Veuillez-me donner plusieurs possibilités, même si pas vraiment idiomatique. J

Je le demande parce qu'en néerlandais on utilise une forme de 'vouloir' qu semble être un imparfait, tandis que j'ai le sentiment qu'il s'agit d'un conditionnel (mais normalement on n'utilise pas "wou" comme conditionnel).


----------



## Aoyama

Je ne connais maheureusement pas le néerlandais, mais pour l'anglais, cela donnerait en français : "si je (le) savais". Si on avait "I wish I had known" = "si j'avais su" (sans 'le') .


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Salut,

je dirais:

_Si seulement je savais_...

Brown


----------



## Aoyama

Oui,bien aussi.


----------



## ThomasK

Merci. Mais donc pas de traduction plus littérale ?


----------



## Aoyama

J'aimerais bien le savoir.


----------



## ThomasK

Voilà, merci. Mais donc les autres sont plus courants (...), vous pensez?


----------



## Aoyama

Ca dépend du contexte.


----------

